# Bored so I drew a betta :)



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

First time drawing my betta.  I suck at detail drawing so I tried shadow. Haha used an app on my iPad pad called line brush. So many cool tools to use


----------



## Gingerheart (Jul 17, 2014)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Boshia (Aug 14, 2014)

That is so amazing, I wish I were half as talented as so many of the members on this forum. And that's your first try? Wow.


----------



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you so much  Yeah first time. Took me a couple try's to get the shape right.


----------

